# Foster Guinea Pig Mummas



## kamii (Mar 14, 2012)

A few days ago at work we had 'too few guinea pigs' on the shop floor according to our area manager, and so we were told we'd get 10 guinea pigs from another shop as they had too many in their shop. 
Later that day, we were given 14 baby piggies, plus 3 nearly full grown ones (about 5 months old i'd say). Today, I let a little girl sit and stroke one of the big piggies and as I picked her up though "wow.. she's heavy.." and as I looked at the girl stroking her, realised she was pregnant!
So I immidiately took her to our manager, who was not pleased another shop had dumped them on us, but nonetheless, we gave them lots of tasty veggies and I volunteered to take care of them til the babies were born and weaned. So, I now have 3 fat piggies in my bedroom (along with my rats and hamster.. It's a zoo!)
Two are definately pregnant and I assume the third is, too. I let my mum name them, just to let you know, but these are my foster piggles for the next few weeks!
First and furthest along is *Smudge*, a black girly with a few flecks of brown and white on her
Secondly there's* Tara*, a plain agouti with a crest on her forehead
And finally, the possibly-pregnant grey agouti and white semi-long hair, *Bootsy*.

I assume Smudge has about 25 days or less to go. Unsure about the other two. I'll get some photos up of bellies to see if anyone can tell me how far along they are.
So yeah! I've got my hands full! Haha XD


----------



## kamii (Mar 14, 2012)

Tara and her baby belly













Smudge and her baby belly













And smudge and her baby belly


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Good luck with them, they're nice guinea pigs 

I've kept some before, nice pets.


----------



## kamii (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks ^_^ Just wish I knew how far along they were!


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Awww  They're so cute! Can't wait to see baby pictures


----------



## kamii (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't wait either! Haha. So looking forward to having little squeakers everywhere


----------

